

Why The iPhone 6 Will Be The Device Of The Year - DriesS
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/10/why-the-iphone-6-will-be-the-device-of-the-year/

======
atoponce
So, let me get this straight:

It's going to have a larger screen. It'll have an improved scratch resistant
screen. It'll have an improved camera. It _might_ have NFC.

And this qualifies as "device of the year"? Am I missing something, because
that article smells of cheap advertising for some small financial gain.

------
omonra
This drivel passes for journalism?

~~~
13hours
tldr; "It will be the device of the year, because Apple. I don't know enough
details to give any better reason, but hey, it's Apple".

------
Nerdfest
Pieces like this are the reason people make fun of Apple fans.

------
programminggeek
It will probably be the device of the year simply because it's the first truly
new iPhone design in 2 years. Apple updates their overall design every couple
years, and on the off years it's mostly a spec bump.

So, in a way, it's a bit of a rethinking of the iPhone every other year.
That's a big deal in itself.

